# Disposing of dog poo?



## LordWotsit (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all

What do you do with the dog poo from your garden?
I have been looking at a unit that you sink in the garden.
Does anyone use these?

Thanks in Advance

Chris


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

*I dispose of it where my poo goes, the central cess pit!!!*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Our council tells us to put it in the refuse bin for the dustmen to take


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a bin in the back garden with a black bag init (bin has a lid) it gets shovelled in there daily and when the bin is 3/4 full the bag come sout gets tied and out in the wheelie bin for the dustmen!:biggrin:

I looked into one of the dog waste things but my garden is only an inch of soil then pure chalk and i didn't fancy trying to dig it in.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

we had a dog loo, you have to dig the hole, then line it with pebbles or similar,for the drainage, then get the loo to actually fit in. lol.. you put the poop in and every week you have to pour water into it,also a special liquid that makes the poop safe.. find it was easier just to put poop in a bag then in bin....
now you mentioned it, it must still be there, buried in garden lol


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

bin 4 the dustmen in a free poo bag from the library! x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*My dog poo goes in a bag in the green bin..*


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I bag it up and then when I go for a walk ( or the kids get the job if they have been annoying lol) take it to the nearest poo bin!! Our bins get emptied fornightly so it tends to smell after 2 weeks especially in the summer


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Pippins poop goes in the bin, wouldnt put it anywhere else!

One of our local beaches has free poo bag dispensers along the prom, great idea i think


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

ours goes in the dustbin


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

its amazing the amount of peeps ask me where i get the bags from when im out.so many dont know there free n buy them? xx


----------



## LordWotsit (Jan 4, 2009)

Where do you get them free?


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

we put it in the dust bin for the bin man


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Amber will only do a poo, when we take her for a walk, so it goes in the nearest bin or dog bin if there is one round, or in the dust bin when we get home.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine also just goes in my bin. Where i come from we don't get those cool wheelie bins outside! Ours is just a black bag that was in our bin that we put outside twice a week for the binmen!! I just pick mine up daily leave it all in a bag outside and when bin day comes i put the bag in and throw it out!!!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *My dog poo goes in a bag in the green bin..*


Oh I was told to not put mine in the green bin, I had been doing it cos I thought it was biodegradable (sp) waste but bin man told me it wasn't cos of the bag (even though I use bio d bags ut. Think I'll ring the council and check with them cos I'd rather have it in the green bin than the normal one.


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

In the bin.

Use nappy bags. A lot lot cheaper than dog poo bags, does the same job too.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Years ago used to bury it..lol that was when I was a kid.. had to dig a very deep hole and throw it in.. Now I bin it.. black bin bag in sep bin then gets put into the other bin


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My delightful neighbours called the dog warden because of the smell of dog poo when I opened my bin, I double bag before I put it in and the bin is emptied weekly. The dog warden said I should take it into the house and flush it down the loo. I chose to ignore that and still put it in the bin.


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

JSR said:


> Oh I was told to not put mine in the green bin, I had been doing it cos I thought it was biodegradable (sp) waste but bin man told me it wasn't cos of the bag (even though I use bio d bags ut. Think I'll ring the council and check with them cos I'd rather have it in the green bin than the normal one.


Were do you get your bio bags from and how much are they?I use nappy sacks at the moment but I don't like the thought of one of these killing the wild life


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

it all goes in a lovely big pie, or a stew if i'm feeling adventurous


----------

